# Generac 7500exl



## mikeylikesit5805 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Guys, Long time lurker first time poster. I have stumbled upon a generator. I was looking at the 5000 watt range, and was going to just get a cheapy aldis one. But I found a Generac 7500exl electric and recoil start generator on Craigslist for 475. 

I know Generac is a good name, but is this model ok? Anything I should look for when I go to pick it up? (if it is still available) to get one new like this is around 1300.... I think. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## andy3 (Jul 4, 2012)

It is an ok unit for a loud one. I have used one with my company for 4 years 45 to 50 days a year. I believe the 7550 is surge watts but I could be wrong. Most gennys are over marked in their anility. You should also run them in the 80% or less of running capacity, not surge. Running at max load all the time invites voltage regulator failures and highest consumption of fuel. Keep in mind these things, fresh fuel, & use it 5 to 6 times a year under load for a min of an hour and you will be well served. 

Good luck.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Andy, Dont they normally put the surge Watts under the running watts? Who knows. Anybody ever do an exhaust modification? 

Thanks!


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to have the Briggs & Stratton version of that generator and it was a great unit. If the unit you are looking at is the one in the picture it appears to be in good shape. Go buy a Kill A Watt (you need one anyway) and test both legs of the generator to make sure that it is producing good power with no sags or spikes. Go buy some carb cleaner and run a tank through the generator service it and then enjoy.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Good advice STT. I will have to use your excellent advice on my Generator. All I do is run it for an hour a week. I have never plugged anything into it. Going to have to youtube some vids on generator testing and run ups


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

When you do a maintenance run once a month, put a load on it. It is much better for the generator in the long run.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Anybody ever do an exhaust modification?


Yes, on every gen I have ever owned! To dang loud, otherwise. 
Even with quiet exhaust, aluminum air cooled engines are very noisy mechanically.

The one exception is the mega-heavy and stout older Onan and Kohler generators, they run at 1800 instead of 3600 RPM, can be made VERY quiet, and will run for 1000's of hours instead of 300-400 hours.


----------

